# Maxillaria meleagris



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2006)

this has a light coconut scent. It is commonly called the Guinea Fowl Maxillaria. It is from Venezuala and is cool to warm growing. Mine is stick mounted and grown with my Bulbos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2006)

Very lovely, Ron.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I like that one better than tenufolia:clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice red coloration! Does it grow like tenufolia?


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Nice red coloration! Does it grow like tenufolia?


It blooms and I can't say that about my tenuifolia. The flowers are smaller than tenuifolia too.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2006)

Lovely


----------

